# Fayt is in the hospital....



## Kbug (Oct 23, 2011)

....and I don't think she's going to make it.

The vet tech said she was absolutely fine until Sunday morning and then she refused food. Her activity was normal, ate like a pig, etc. He tried to force feed her this afternoon and wasn't very successful. When I picked her up she was very lethargic, shockingly thin, and very unsteady on her feet. I brought her home and did a blood sugar check. She was "hi" which means somewhere over 600, refused to acknowledge the chicken I stuck under her nose, ignored water and threw up. I gave her insulin and that is when I noticed how dehydrated she was....I tented the skin to give insulin and it was hard to tent and felt like it was sticking to itself underneath and then when I released it didn't go back all the way, even after a few seconds. Called the vet tech back and arranged to go back for some fluids. Went back and got only 250 cc and then we checked her weight and temp. She was 98 degrees and weighed only 46 lbs. She weighed 54 before Wednesday. Also noticed a wound on her hind leg. It looked like a puncture or some kind of infection. To me it looked like the kind of hole left by a spider bite. Immediately took her to the Vet School and got her admitted. She's listed as critical. Her initial labs showed her sugars off the charts but she wasn't acidotic. On top of that her kidney enzymes were sky high as well. The vet estimated 5k or more to get her thorough it, and it'll double for any surgeries. The vet seems to think that internal bleeding might be causing the kidney values.

And I just can't do it. Not only can I just not afford it, even if I got her out of the woods, I can't deal with kidney issues. I don't know if she can thrive with kidney issues even if I could deal with them. I don't believe this is because of the raw, but it may have contributed some. She was starting to thrive on the raw. I can't be sure how much internal organ damage she had due to the diabetes before making the switch...and how much damage may have been done due to the high sugars this time....

Anyway, I'll know more tomorrow.

Kbug


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Oh my...I'm so upset to read this, even though she is not my dog. I've been keeping close tabs on her progress and it devastates me to read her turn for the worse tonight. 

Why was she in the hospital to begin with and how long was she there? It seems very odd for a dog to leave a hospital dehydrated...even if you were only there for an appointment. Any animal that comes in dehydrated at my work is at least offered fluid therapy, they would never walk out the door dehydrated unless the owner declined fluids. 

And it also seems odd that her temp was not checked the moment she walked in as well as monitored during her stay there, as well as right before she was released. Temperature is something we monitor VERY closely at my work, especially with sick patients. Weight and temps are the FIRST things that are recorded for a patient's history. 

Had you noticed the wound prior to her being at the vet hospital?

Ugh...sorry for so many questions, its just hard for me to read this and not be critical of it being a vet tech. I'm so sorry your girl has not been doing well lately....she is in my thoughts and prayers. PLEASE keep us posted.


----------



## Kbug (Oct 23, 2011)

She was boarded at the vet's office for the Thanksgiving holiday. I dropped her off Wednesday evening and picked her up today (Sunday) at 5 pm. They were not treating her medically until there was a problem and I walked in just as the tech was contacting his supervisor about her. I just got a call back from the vet. Since they've rehydrated her she's having very bloody diarrhea and bloody vomit. They did x-rays and ultrasound and she has severe colitis and something has caused her intestines to bunch up around itself but they aren't looking at surgery to fix it yet. She's got low WBCs and they are very concerned about her getting septic from the colitis. They say they might have to give blood products. They also suspect pancreatitis. I'm going in to see her, but i'll probably put her down.

Kbug


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm so sorry....this has got to be very rough on you all. I can tell that you love her very much, she's lucky to have you. I will stay tuned to hear another update later....


----------



## Missy Mae (Nov 8, 2011)

I don't have any words of wisdom to add only heartfelt sympathy as you face a truly devastating decision!


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I am so sorry for what you and Fayt are going through. I will keep you both in my thoughts.


----------



## pogo (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear this, sending my thoughts your way. Xx


----------



## Kbug (Oct 23, 2011)

I put her down last night. I could tell she didn't want to fight this fight. When I went to see her she was alert and looking for me. When I was sitting with her though she'd just crumple. I stepped away and back to her several times, each time was the same reaction. 

Kbug


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

RIP Fayt. You fought a brave battle, poor pup. 
So, so sorry to hear about this, it sounds like you did the right thing by her in the end. Fayt had the best life she possibly could, thinking of you.....


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm so very sorry. But i know you did the right thing. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

I am very sorry to hear this. It was the right thing to do. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear this! Poor Fayt,she's lucky she had such a loving owner willing to fight for her and know when it's time to let go. That is the hardest decision to make, I'm sorry you both had to go through this :frown:


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I just went through this with Chelsy and it's so hard to lose them. Please accept my condolences.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

I am sorry to hear about fayt. It really sucks when the BEST thing you can do for your dog is to put them down. In this situation unfortunatley that was the best thing you could do for fayt. im glad that you did what was best for her in the end, and thought about ehr rather than yourself. That is hard.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

My deepest condolences and sympathies during this difficult time of loss. Keep her forever close in the memories you have of her :angel:


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm so sorry. What a tough decision to make, but you made the right one. Fayt has a very special place in heaven.:hug:


----------



## doggoblin (Jun 6, 2011)

Would also like to add my condolences. Your love for her and commitment to her shone through the normally impassive medium of an internet forum.


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm so, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## twotonelover (Jan 10, 2011)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

My heart goes out to you. I know how hard this must be and I am so very, very sorry.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss.
This must be so hard for you.


----------



## Kbug (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the support. I've cried off and on since Sunday, so has my daughter. She's really upset and keeps saying "I loved Fayt and she loved me". We buried her out under the tree where the family pet graveyard is.

I thought I'd share a few of my favorite memories of her.

The first was the day I brought her home. She was only 6 weeks and weighed 6 lbs. She was so awkward and could barely manage her own legs. I put her down in the yard to let her potty and when she went to go poo she lost her balance and did a big face plant into the grass. Here is a picture of her with her first duck toy. She's loved them ever since.










I already had Kaiden and he was a huge puppy. Fayt got her spunk because when they wrestled he'd never let her win. I'd have to go in a physically separate them for a while because Fayt would just get so mad at being on her back the entire time she was with him. She always reminded me of a little piggy when she was on her back.










My three older doggies all turn 1 over the course of Oct - Dec. So, I gave them a joint B-day party for their first one. I froze them little dollops of peanut butter which they went absolutely nuts over. Then I put a party hat on each of them and snapped pictures. Here is Fayt in her party hat.










Some time after they turned 1 I took them all to my grandparents property to go swim in the river. Fayt had other ideas and promptly led all three dogs away into the wild blue yonder. I spent 2 days looking for them. I finally went up to the house to see if they were there and as I walked up there was a dog growling at me. When I saw where she was and said her name Fayt stopped growling and ran up to me. When I crouched down to pet her she crawled into my lap shaking like a leaf. I found the other two running around in some other pasture.

She went to puppy jail once. After that she brought the dog catcher home with her. Clever dog.

She set traps for the mice, birds and squirrels that would dare enter her domain although we didn't appreciate that much.

She'd refuse to take a rawhide from my hand, preferring instead to pick out her own from the bag (until she couldn't see the bag anymore).

She used to always jump up on the flat dog carrier and lay there like she was gazing down at her subjects (the other dogs). She'd even cross her front legs to complete the image of haughtiness.

Fayt was the "dirty" girl. If there was a mud puddle she'd be the first to find it....and would get as much of herself covered in mud as she could.

I loved the way she'd drool and snort when I teased her with a McDonald's apple pie (no wonder she got diabetes huh?). There was always a huge string of drool from one side of her mouth. She always ate them in 2 seconds flat though so the enjoyment was in watching her squirm with anticipation.

I still feel like she should be here. 

Kbug


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Oh my... your remembrances of Fayt were so touching and heartfelt. And the pictures brought her to life again, for a moment. Thank you for sharing.

I am so sorry for your heartache and loss...

Peace to you and your family. And to Fayt.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i was away when this happened...i'm so sorry for your loss.....


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

so sorry for your loss


----------



## flippedstars (May 22, 2010)

I am so sorry you lost your sweet friend Fayt. You are a strong person for being able to set her free, but I'm certain it hurts no less.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm choking back tears reading your stories of her....keep them close and she will never truly leave you!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Well I'm not chocking back there running down my face. I'm so sorry for your sweet girl. She fought a tough battle and now she's lost. I believe she's in a better place where there is no pain. Good by sweet Fayt.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm taking joy reading your stories about her life. That photo of her on her back with Kaiden holding her down with his paw, now, that's just a classic. You've got great memories of her, she was obviously a real character and dogs like that leave you with some stories that will last you a lifetime.
I'm really sorry, she was taken way too early, my heart goes out to you.


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm so sorry that this has happened and that you are having to go through this. Take hart that she had the best life possible and had a family that loved her. Her memories will live on forever.


----------

